
Ask HN: Help 22M people get unemployment and stimulus claim. State/IRS needs you - jayliew
Title says all.<p>If you work in tech and want to help the &gt;22M folks in pain (many backlogged due to technical errors), the IRS and state unemployment office could use your help with their software and infrastructure.<p>If you want to step up and offer your help, Google Form here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2xrZ0Q9<p>Related post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22901660
======
uberman
You seem to be asking me to believe that a random google form at a random
address that asks for personal information will somehow lead to millions of
people getting aid.

Your heart may mean well, but this looks like a fishing expedition.

~~~
jayliew
Ok, anyone want to help me throw together a better landing page with nice
designs, and the same input fields?

